# HD channels are cut off on the sides



## justinforasec (Apr 13, 2010)

I have a 720p tv hooked up to the #2 tv slot of a vip722dvr, a black HD DVR system. It is hooked up with a normal cable, not HDMI. As the title says, all my HD channels are cut off on the sides. My HD settings under system setup are cable for analog type, 720p for tv type, and 16x9 for aspect ratio. Can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong?

Thanks,
Justin


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

justinforasec said:


> I have a 720p tv hooked up to the #2 tv slot of a vip722dvr, a black HD DVR system. It is hooked up with a normal cable, not HDMI. As the title says, all my HD channels are cut off on the sides. My HD settings under system setup are cable for analog type, 720p for tv type, and 16x9 for aspect ratio. Can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong?
> 
> Thanks,
> Justin


Are you saying you are connected to the TV2 coax output? If so, that is a SD connection, not a HD connection.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

sometimes it does that in single mode.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

You can adjust the output format of the HD and SD signals independently. The HD signals are adjusted using the * and 0 keys on the number pad, and the SD formatting is changed using the Page Up and Page Down keys.


----------



## justinforasec (Apr 13, 2010)

GrumpyBear said:


> Are you saying you are connected to the TV2 coax output? If so, that is a SD connection, not a HD connection.


You're absolutely right, sorry to bother yall! I just checked another connection in the den and it's using RGB, I thought it was cable like mine so I was confused why only mine wasn't working. Anyways, thanks for the heads up. Suppose I'll get a real long HDMI cable at some point to remedy this.

-Justin


----------



## Super Dave (Mar 5, 2010)

Monoprice sells long HDMI cables at a reasonable price.


----------

